# Probleme mit Lowrance Mark 5x Pro



## scherthes (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe seit diesem Jahr das oben genannte Echolt. Ich habe es am Anfang nur benutzt, um die Tiefen zu bestimmen und hat ja auch alles ganz gut geklappt. Ich fische in Tiefen von 2 bis 9m mit dem Boot. Aber irgendwann will man ja mehr und da beginnt mein Problem. Ich habe so viele Echos auf dem Echolot, dass ich keine einzige Sichel auf dem Echolot drauf bekomme, sondern nur Punkte und Flecken. Gehe ich den Fischsymbol-Modi, ist ja logischweiße der Bildschirm in der "Grundfarbe" des Gerätes und die Fischsymbole werden in der jeweiligen Tiefe angezeigt. Ich hab schon mit der Empfindlich keit "rumgespielt" usw. Es will einfach nicht klappen. Ich habe mal ein Dickes fettes Blei an die Rute gemacht, um das auf dem Echolot zu erkennen. Keine Chance. Bedeutet für mich, vertikalfischen macht erst mal keinen Sinn. Bin da jetzt schon ein wenig am Ende mit meinem Latein. Ist auch mein erstes Echolot, ok. Aber dass sich die Einstellungen so schwer darstellen, hatte ich nicht geahnt.

Vielleicht hatte ja hemand schon das gleiche Problem und es ist der berühmte kleine Haken, den man setzen muss, dass alles funktioniert.

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit Lowrance Mark 5x Pro*

Was willst Du denn fuer ein Blei erkennen?? #6
Ich hab' das DSI mit 800kHz-Geber, darauf erkenne ich zwar meinen kleinen 5Pfund-Anker, aber alles Kleinere wird damit auch nix. Mit dem 200kHz-Geber wirst Du keine faustgrossen Gegenstaende erkennen. 
Du kannst ja nicht nur mit der Empfindlichkeit rumspielen, sondern auch mit Kontrast und Helligkeit. Hast Du die "richtige" Grauskala drin? Oder die umgekehrte? Dann ist schwarzer Bildschirm normal. 

Umgekehrte Grauskala:








Normale Grauskala mit gerade runtergelassenem Anker:

















Jetzt weisst zumindest, wie es aussehen sollte/koennte. Natuerlich mit 200kHz-Geber nicht ganz so gut, aber schon in der Richtung.
Online die Bedienungsanleitung raussuchen & rumprobieren. Solang' Du die Sprache nicht verstellst, findest Du auch immer wieder die Option "Werkseinstellungen wiederherstellen".


----------



## Tommes63 (7. Juli 2014)

*Mark 5x Pro hab ich auch*

Hi scherthes,

Mach die Fischsymbole aus, das irritiert nur und das Echo deutet Kraut und Dreck auch als Fisch. Dann noch auf automatische Empfindlichkeit.
Stell bei Fischfang Modus, "Flachwasser" ein, dann hast du erst mal für deine Tiefen die wichtigsten Einstellungen.
Fisch ist nicht immer eine Sichel, je nach dem wie schnell/langsam er sich zum/vom Geber bewegt. 
Kraut kann auch schon mal eine Sichel darstellen, die Schwimmblase vom Fisch zeigt aber eine schärfere Kontur (meistens, aber nur wenn groß genug).
Ein Echolotbild richtig zu deuten braucht Übung, das dauert. Mach dir also keine Sorgen.


----------



## chko (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit Lowrance Mark 5x Pro*

Fals du es nicht hin bekommst stell das Echolot einfach wieder auf Werkseinstellung zurück. Hab zwar kein Mark 5x sondern nen Elite 4 HDI aber ich erkenne auf meinem Echo nen 7,5cm gufi und ne 5mm Perle oberhalb des Wirbeld ganz genau aufm Echo


----------



## chko (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit Lowrance Mark 5x Pro*

Vielleicht mal nen Update machen?


----------



## scherthes (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit Lowrance Mark 5x Pro*

@ FranzJosef: Erst mal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung. Mein früherer Angelkollege hat definitif ein 20g Bleikopf mit Gummifisch auf dem Echolot gesehen. Und der hat "nur" das X5. Deswegen dachte ich, sollte das auch mit meinem gehen.

Ich werde jetzt einfach mal weiter probieren und mir das nochmal ganz genau mit der grauskala anschauen. Daran hatte ich nämlich nicht gedacht. Ich hab schon viel drauf rum gedrückt, dass ich erst mal die Werkseinstellung wieder herstelle und dann nochmal alles von vorne in Ruhe versuche, einzustellen. 

Wie schon gesagt, vielen Dank. Vielleicht werde ich schon heute mittag einfach mal so mit dem Boot aufs Wasser gehen und probieren.


----------



## FranzJosef (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit Lowrance Mark 5x Pro*

Beim DSI regelt man die Empfindlichkeit ueber den Kontrast. Der war bei meinem auf 88% oder so gestellt, hatte bei normaler Grauskala auch einen schwarzen Schirm und wunderte mich... Hab' mir eine Stelle gesucht, wo ich wusste, was auf dem Echo zu sein muss (2m Tiefe mit 1m Kraut) und hab' an den % gedreht. Was stellte sich heraus? 20-30% Kontrast reichen voellig aus, ab 40% wird's schwarz. Man muss natuerlich auch soweit runterregeln, was mir zu Anfang nicht einfiel, da "das ja so sein muss, ist ja so eingestellt".


----------

